# 870 Barrel, Stock, Foregrip



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

28" 870 Express barrel, stock/foregrip, screw in choke (don't remeber what type) will shoot 2 3/4 or 3" shells, Parkerized finish. $125 PM if interested.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

BTT Would trade for stripped lower.


----------

